# 1/72 Diecast Hawker Tempest



## Torch (May 22, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get a diecast 1/72 scale of a Hawker Tempest with a preference for Closterman's markings. I've tried looking at Witty,Corgi with no luck...


----------



## V-1710 (May 31, 2006)

Corgi is coming out with a 1/72nd. Typhoon later this year. Maybe they will do a Tempest as well.


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2006)

Yup,Thanks I've seen that........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2006)

i've never been a huge fan of die cast, in particular Corgi, i collect a number of their small models for novelty but they make them pretty poor efforts at researching some of their larger models and in paricular the cammo, which is frequently wrong on lancasters atleast.......


----------



## Torch (Jun 1, 2006)

I've noticed that about Corgi also. I have some Witty products that are not to bad and a little more reasonably priced...


----------



## Krzysztof (Sep 21, 2006)

Torch said:


> Anybody know where I can get a diecast 1/72 scale of a Hawker Tempest with a preference for Closterman's markings. I've tried looking at Witty,Corgi with no luck...




Look at this site:

D-Day Tempest Mk V flown by Wg Cdr R P Beamont of 150 Wing in June 1944

Should be change canopy (isn't transparent?), but rest looks not bad.
Little expensive.


----------



## daishi12 (Sep 21, 2006)

ouch... over £100 for a die cast ... and over £200 for the Blenheim.. I'm in the wrong line of business here


----------



## Krzysztof (Sep 22, 2006)

daishi12 said:


> ouch... over £100 for a die cast ... and over £200 for the Blenheim.. I'm in the wrong line of business here



Yeap... but "hand made" must be little expensive:

Creating Diverse Images Pewter Aircrtaft Models


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2006)

Krzysztof said:


> Yeap... but "hand made" must be little expensive:




Sorry Krzyś but I don't agree with your opinion.The £100 price for 1:72 model - horrible.As memory serves you can buy 1:32 or 1:24 plastic kits for the amount.Paying the cash you could buy a 1:48 scale model of the very good quality with resin sets and other accessories( paint etc...).Besides, the model is a bit bigger then 1:72 one so it can be much more detailed.I don't mention your satisfaction to make it with your own hand.


----------



## Krzysztof (Sep 22, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Sorry Krzyś but I don't agree with your opinion.The £100 price for 1:72 model - horrible.As memory serves you can buy 1:32 or 1:24 plastic kits for the amount.Paying the cash you could buy a 1:48 scale model of the very good quality with resin sets and other accessories( paint etc...).Besides, the model is a bit bigger then 1:72 one so it can be much more detailed.I don't mention your satisfaction to make it with your own hand.



OK. Sorry, ze odpowiem po polsku. Zgadzam sie, ze cena 100 funtów za model diecast w tej skali to gruba przesada. Przy seryjnej produkcji, nawet przy seriach limitowanych. Sa przeciez modele np. firmy 21st Century Toys w skali nawet 1:18 za ok 60$. Ale w tym przypadku mamy do czynienia z jednostkowa produkcja na zamówienie. Poza tym Torch ma racje - Tempesta w tej skali (a wlasciwie w zadnej) jako diecasta nie ma. Z wyjatkiem modelu Tempesta MkII firmy Dinky Toys (bodajze 1:144) - tez drogi, ale to sprawa czysto kolekcjonerska. Więc ten, o którym mówimy jest jedyny. Obym sie mylil. Dla mnie jest tez zbyt drogi, ale moze dla Torcha nie  

I agree that price about 100 GBP for 1:72 model is huge mistake. In case a serial production, even limited series, yes. But in our case, model is hand made for special wish. And one thing. This model of Tempest is only one, special, and price is also special. For me, price is big too. Maybe for Torch not 


ps. Co do plastików - ręce już nie te ;( . Pozdrawiam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

I would not pay that much for a 1:72 scale model ever. I prefer 1:32 or 1:48 anyhow because of the greater detail.


----------



## Torch (Sep 25, 2006)

That's too steep for me also. I know there is more detail with larger scales but I don't have much room to display them. Tempest is on my list and so is Hartmann's black tulip 109.Trying to get some aces,have Jimmy Johnson's Spit,Yeagers P-51,Molders 109 and 190,Nowotny's white 190. I have a plastic model of Clostermann's Tempest but it's not that great. I'll keep hoping..


----------



## Soren (Sep 25, 2006)

I've always preferred Hasegawa and Tamiya's 1/32 scale models, as both pay excellent attention to detail.


----------

